# Rabbit with A+ Big Tube hunter and 5/8" steel



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The rabbit was caught at about 35-40 feet with 5/8" steel ball bearing and My A+ big tube hunter. Once these tubes are broken in they are awsome for Large steel ball bearings. The only chances I have for a hunt are around dusk so it's hard to get good pictures on my phone.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Well done John!! So glad to know you like the BTH and that it's working out for you!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

oh [email protected] ! did you also crack its skull any ? i wouldn't doubt it if you heard a kraka-boom ! congrats !


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, like the boss of A+ said, and great shooting also, mate.

Cheers Allan


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice to see that some people still use big tubes!
Great shot!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't know about big tubes; but I do have both looped Dankung 30/60's and 40/70's on a couple of my slingshots.

So do they qualify as big tubes, I wonder ?......

Cheers Allan


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I don't know the tubing size of A+ Tube Shooter.

But a big tube is a single tube about the size 1/4" ID x 7/16" OD.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3813-surgical-tubing-hunter/


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice shooting, love surgical tubing myself, do you get many rabbits that colour? They look like pet rabbit markings


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a varying hare to me.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snowshoe_hare

That mottled look would be about right for this time of year.

Very nice shooting. I'm afraid those tubes would be a bit much for my aged body!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Dang hares, in Australia at least, unlike dumb rabbits; they rest in the shade.

Then they off and hopping really fast for like 100 meter plus; never have, nor would, try with a slingshot.

Unlike rabbits, shoot one, the others hop a few meters then stop for a look, then you shoot another.

Shotgun only stuff, for those there dang hares; and even then you need to know how to lead them a bit

Cheers Allan


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice shooting! Tasty looking rabbit. Congrats.
-SF


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting!

I've never seen a wild rabbit quite like that.

SMS


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

That's cool charles thanks for the pics, that's exactly what they looked like.There was a huge brown one and a bunch of white ones. I never got a good shot at them and let a couple balls loose about 100 feet where I have been practicing from and hoped to get a lucky shot. two of them ran about 50 feet in front of me but I couldn't catch them. I went "around" a bushy area and this one was sitting there and I was able to get a shot off. It was still twitching so I put another to the head from about 2 feet to make sure. It's a pretty big one as you can see compared to the BTH but It's small compared to the other ones. That I seen. It was in the Alaskan wilderness so I doubt it was somebodies pet lol. Imperial "crak-kaboom!" lol, good one. Smiling fury it's still hanging but I am going to roast it over an open fire with a friend tomarrow. As far as the big tubes go, At first I didn't think I could use it but I read somewhere on here that the tubes needed breaking in and the more I shot it the better and better they performed and I am pretty impressed at how fast it shoots these large 5/8" steel balls now I love the B.T.H.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nicholson said:


> That's cool charles thanks for the pics, that's exactly what they looked like.There was a huge brown one and a bunch of white ones. I never got a good shot at them and let a couple balls loose about 100 feet where I have been practicing from and hoped to get a lucky shot. two of them ran about 50 feet in front of me but I couldn't catch them. I went "around" a bushy area and this one was sitting there and I was able to get a shot off. It was still twitching so I put another to the head from about 2 feet to make sure. It's a pretty big one as you can see compared to the BTH but It's small compared to the other ones. That I seen. It was in the Alaskan wilderness so I doubt it was somebodies pet lol. Imperial "crak-kaboom!" lol, good one. Smiling fury it's still hanging but I am going to roast it over an open fire with a friend tomarrow. As far as the big tubes go, At first I didn't think I could use it but I read somewhere on here that the tubes needed breaking in and the more I shot it the better and better they performed and I am pretty impressed at how fast it shoots these large 5/8" steel balls now I love the B.T.H.


Good deal John!! Dave, these are the BIG tubes of which you speak, and they do indeed get sweeter as they are shot. I laughingly have said to a few "You need to break them in, and they will break you in too!!" LOL!! Honestly though, I think it's more true than you might think. The more you shoot them the stronger you get!!  Can't beat them for reliability as they usually hold up to around 3000 shots and really shine slingin' heavy ammo..


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > That's cool charles thanks for the pics, that's exactly what they looked like.There was a huge brown one and a bunch of white ones. I never got a good shot at them and let a couple balls loose about 100 feet where I have been practicing from and hoped to get a lucky shot. two of them ran about 50 feet in front of me but I couldn't catch them. I went "around" a bushy area and this one was sitting there and I was able to get a shot off. It was still twitching so I put another to the head from about 2 feet to make sure. It's a pretty big one as you can see compared to the BTH but It's small compared to the other ones. That I seen. It was in the Alaskan wilderness so I doubt it was somebodies pet lol. Imperial "crak-kaboom!" lol, good one. Smiling fury it's still hanging but I am going to roast it over an open fire with a friend tomarrow. As far as the big tubes go, At first I didn't think I could use it but I read somewhere on here that the tubes needed breaking in and the more I shot it the better and better they performed and I am pretty impressed at how fast it shoots these large 5/8" steel balls now I love the B.T.H.
> ...


 3,000 SHOTS!! ?? Wow thats impressive.


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice shot but that looks like a domestic rabbit the rabbit had no chance against the 5/8steel and the big tubes


----------

